# [HOWTO] Decomprimere e splittare un cd audio formato APE CUE

## federico

Siccome ci ho perso mezzo pomeriggio cercando e ricercando sul forum, sperimentando per quanto possibile, riporto la mia esperienza su come ho fatto per ottenere un cd masterizzabile compresso col formato APE.

La prima cosa che vi serve e il comando "mac" di monkeysaudio, che non ho trovato in portage.

Ho scaricato il file di monkeysaudio da qui

http://www.youhavechoice.com/monkeys_audio_3.99_upd4_linux.zip

(ma penso che possiate troviate altri mirror) e l'ho installato alla vecchia maniera:

```

./configure

make

make install

```

Nel mio file c'era un errore alla riga 9 del file Assembly.h nella dir Assembly. C'era un ";" terminativo dopo una "}" errato. L'ho tolto per compilare correttamente.

Alla fine del processo dovreste ottenere mac:

```

altair mac-3.99-u4 # mac

--- Monkey's Audio Console Front End (v 3.99) (c) Matthew T. Ashland ---

Proper Usage: [EXE] [Input File] [Output File] [Mode]

Modes: 

    Compress (fast): '-c1000'

    Compress (normal): '-c2000'

    Compress (high): '-c3000'

    Compress (extra high): '-c4000'

    Compress (insane): '-c5000'

    Decompress: '-d'

    Verify: '-v'

    Convert: '-nXXXX'

Examples:

    Compress: mac.exe "Metallica - One.wav" "Metallica - One.ape" -c2000

    Decompress: mac.exe "Metallica - One.ape" "Metallica - One.wav" -d

    Verify: mac.exe "Metallica - One.ape" -v

    (note: int filenames must be put inside of quotations)

```

Bene.

Andate dal vostro file APE e decomprimetelo in un grosso file wave come consigliato dall'help:

```

mac "Metallica - One.ape" "Metallica - One.wav" -d
```

Emergete quindi se non li avete gia'

```

* app-cdr/cuetools 

     Available versions:  ~0.6 ~1.3 

     Installed:           1.3

     Homepage:            http://developer.berlios.de/projects/cuetools/

     Description:         Utilities to manipulate and convert cue and toc files

* media-sound/shntool 

     Available versions:  1.2.3 ~2.0.3 

     Installed:           2.0.3

     Homepage:            http://shnutils.freeshell.org/shntool/

     Description:         shntool is a multi-purpose WAVE data processing and reporting utility

```

Passiamo ora a splittare il file generato:

```

cuebreakpoints CDImage.cue | shnsplit CDImage.wav

```

ottenendo cosi' una serie di file wav, ovvero le canzoni che volevamo ascoltare.

Note: shnsplit puo' generare diversi formati oltre al wav che e' il default. Consultate shnsplit -h per informazioni.

Buon lavoro, Federico

----------

## !equilibrium

grazie federico per questo howto!

finalmente sono riuscito a convertire in .wav alcuni promo che mi avevano passato in formato *.ape e non sapevo piÃ¹ dove sbattere la testa ^^

nella tua guida tu dici di scaricare direttamente il sorgente di mac e compilarlo direttamente, ora perÃ² sul bugzilla c'Ã¨ un ebuild:  (tra le altre cose era pure buggato come ebuild e l'ho fixato, per cui consiglio vivamente di usare la versione 3.99.4.4-r1); in caso potesti modificare il tuo post ed eliminare la parte della compilazione 'a manina' e mettere le istruzioni per l'ebuild apocrifo, cosÃ¬ resta ai posteri.

----------

## federico

```

* media-sound/mac

     Available versions:  !3.99.4.4

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac-port/

     Description:         Monkey's Audio lossless audio codec

```

Ho visto qualche giorno fa che era uscito questo per altro, ma non ho ancora avuto occasione di provarlo, ma appena capita...

Fede

----------

## !equilibrium

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> * media-sound/mac
> ...

 

presumo sia lo stesso che ho usato io (la versione Ã¨ identica, solo che l'ebuild in bugzilla non riporta media-sound/mac ma media-libs/mac), e ha funzionato perfettamente.

----------

## Onip

oggi, dopo anni, questo howto mi ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco. grazie @federico

----------

